# Wasser raus, Luft rein &gt; neuer Kühler für 3900X gesucht



## robbe (30. Juni 2020)

Nachdem ich jetzt ca. 2 Wochen eine Arctic Freezer 2 AIO auf meiner CPU hatte, wünsche ich mir sehnlichst meinen Mugen 5 (PCGH Edition) zurück. Mit diesem war mein PC im Idle nahezu immer lautlos (außer wenn die Gehäuselüfter hin und wieder mal angesprungen sind) und auch unter Last noch sehr angenehm. 
Die Wakü ist immer hörbar und die Lüfter sind ständig am hoch und runter drehen. Davon abgesehen, sind auch die Temps nicht wirklich besser geworden.
Wie auch immer, da der Mugen 5 bereits in einem anderen Rechner steckt, brauch ich einen neuen Kühlklotz. Einzige Vorraussetzung, leise und nicht übermäßig teuer.


----------



## Research (30. Juni 2020)

Welcher AiO?
Der 120er?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

Der Brocken 3 sollte reichen. Aber ich würde trotzdem mehr ausgeben und sowas wie den Dark Rock Pro 4 nehmen. Der ist unhörbar im Idle.


----------



## wtfNow (30. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe auch keinen (technischen) Sinn von Wasserkühlern...

Meine Empfehlung im mittleren Preisbereich:
Noctua NH-U12S für 60€
Völlig ausreichende Kühlleistung für den 3900X und leiser Betrieb.
Mitgekauft wird auch der Langzeitsupport, falls du später auf einen neuen Sockel umziehst bekommst du den Sockelkit Gratis zugeschickt.

YouTube


----------



## robbe (30. Juni 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Welcher AiO?
> Der 120er?



Nein, der 280er. 
Der Dark Rock Pro4 gefällt mir schon sehr gut, ist aber auch alles andere als günstig.
Der Noctua NH-U12S sieht recht dünn aus und geht im Preisvergleich momentan auch erst bei 70€ los.


----------



## wtfNow (30. Juni 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Der Noctua NH-U12S sieht recht dünn aus und geht im Preisvergleich momentan auch erst bei 70€ los.



59,90€ es sei denn du möchtest einen komplett schwarzen Kühler, dann verlangen sie 10€ mehr.
Ja  er ist etwas kleiner aber ob die CPU unter Last bei 85°C läuft oder 65°  interessiert ihr nicht die Bohne (daher auch mein Unverständnis zur  WaKü).
Und wer trotzdem noch mehr kühlen möchte (oder es auch unter dauer 100% Last sehr leise mag) greift in der Klasse "NH-D15" zu.


----------



## flx23 (30. Juni 2020)

Die Vorschläge sind gut und ausreichend für dich. Doch auch bei einem Luft Kühler musst du eine eigene Lüfterkurve definieren sonst hast du den gleichen Effekt wie mit deiner aio. 

Gibt auch einen schönen Blog Eintrag dazu https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html 

Letztendlich wäre es das einfachste du regelt deine Lüfter entweder auf die Wassertemperatur und nicht auf die CPU temp. 
Oder du läßt die Lüfter erst ab mehr als 70 Grad CPU temp hochlaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2020)

Das hoch und runterspringen wirst du mit einem Luftkühler auch haben, da der 3900X immer wieder selbst mit Idle bestimmte Temperaturen erreicht wenn irgendwas kurz bearbeitet wird. Hier hilft nur entweder nach Wassertemperatur zu regeln was in deinem Fall eher nicht möglich ist oder eine Kurve zu erstellen wo bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur eine feste Drehzahl anliegt und die Kurve erst dann ansteigt sobald es noch wärmer wird.

Ein guter Wert ist 40% bis 70°C und bei 90°C 100% und dann wird die Kurve zwischen 70 und 90 Grad linear ansteigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das wirst du auch mit einem Luftkühler so einstellen müssten.

Dann kommt es ganz darauf an wo du dein Radiator verbaut hast, denn wenn der Radiator oben verbaut ist und die Grafikkarte an die 70-75°C kommt ziehst du die ganze heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator und wie soll dann noch eine gute Temperatur dabei entstehen?! Denn dadurch wird das Gehäuse bestimmte Temperaturen erreichen und wenn du mit 40-50°C aus dem Gehäuse das Wasser abkühlst wird die CPU-Temperatur auch schlechter ausfallen. Denn alles ist immer von der Umgebungstemperatur abhängig und es können keine Temperaturen darunter erreicht werden.

Baue den Radiator vorne ein damit der Radiator die Luft aus dem Raum bekommt und oben und hinten noch gut abgeführt werden kann. Denn bei einer Grafikkarte die weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt ist ist sehr wichtig das die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse abgeführt wird sonst staut sich die heiße Luft im Gehäuse an und alle Komponente und auch die Grafikkarte selber erreichen höhere Temperaturen.

Wir haben hier auch einen 3900X stehen und bei uns war anfangs sogar nur eine AIO mit einem 240er Radiator verbaut, aber der war so verbaut das die Luft aus dem Raum bezogen wurde. Damit kamen wir auf etwa 75-79°C hoch, was so mit einem 240er Radiator gar nicht so schlecht war. Wobei im Schnitt an die 65°C unter Last anlagen.

Dein 280er Radiator kommt aber fast einem 360er gleich und da müsste es etwas besser damit ausfallen. Wir haben mittlerweile zu dem 240er noch einen 360er mit dazu gebaut, da die AIOs von Alphacool erweitert werden können und nun kommt er im Schnitt auf 55°C mit dem Prozessor unter Last und das ganze ist auch leiser geworden da nun die Fläche größer ist und die Lüfter nicht mehr so schnell laufen müssen.


----------



## robbe (30. Juni 2020)

Der Radiator ist vorne, an Frischluft sollte es also nicht mangeln. Mit der Lüfterkurve hab ich schon viel rumgespielt, bekomme aber einfach kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis. Mit dem Mugen 5 und angepasster Lüfterkurve war der PC im Idle tatsächlich nahezu immer unhörbar.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2020)

Versuche es mit dem was ich oben geschrieben habe, denn mit Luft wirst du auch zig Themen hier finden wo User das selbe Problem mit einem Luftgekühltem Prozessor beschreiben. Daher bist du nicht der erste und das ganze liegt nicht am Kühler sondern an dem Prozessor der selbst mit Idle immer wieder kurz heiß läuft.

Was für Temperaturen erreichst du und wie testest du?



robbe schrieb:


> Mit der Lüfterkurve hab ich schon viel rumgespielt, bekomme aber einfach kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.


Anscheint noch nicht das richtige, denn damit tun sich auch oft User schwer.


----------



## robbe (30. Juni 2020)

Unter Luft hatte ich das Problem ja aber ebend nicht. Da war fast durchgehend Ruhe, nur hin und wieder sind dann mal die Gehäuselüfter kurz angesprungen um für Frischluft zu sorgen. 
Das Hauptproblem an der AIO ist, dass man sie eigentlich durchgehend hört, was sicher auch daran liegt, das die Lüfter in der Front sitzen und permanent laufen. Den Luftkühler zuvor lief zwar auch permanent, das hat man aus dem gedämmten Gehäuse aber nicht rausgehört.

Die Temperaturen jetzt unterscheiden sich kaum von denen zuvor. 40-50grad im Idle 85grad unter Volllast.
Nur ist der PC jetzt in allen Szenarien lauter als zuvor. Beim gamen gibt auch die Graka richtig Vollgas, weil sie die heiße CPU Luft abbekommt, welche zuvor unter Luft noch direkt vom hinteren Gehäuselüfter abgesaugt wurde.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2020)

Bestimmt nicht mit dem selben Prozessor, denn du gehst mit Sicherheit von einem anderem System aus was du noch in Erinnerung hast. Der 3900X lässt sich hier auch schwerer kühlen, da 12 Kerne vorhanden sind und die Wärme auch nicht mittig abgegeben wird, was auch noch etwas negativ sich auswirkt. 

Was ist bei dir Last mit 85°C? Spiele oder Prime95?

Zudem sollte eine bestimmte Drehzahl anliegen damit das Wasser nach Last wieder herunter kühlen kann, denn wenn du die Last weg nimmst und der Prozessor nicht mehr so stark aufheizt ist das Wasser immer noch heiß aber du drehst mit der Regelung nach CPU Temperatur direkt den Hahn ab und das Wasser braucht dann viel länger bis es abgekühlt ist. Daher sollte hier eine gewisse Drehzahl immer anliegen die vom Geräusch her dir angenehm ist und Lüfter können bis zu einer bestimmten Drehzahl auch leise sein. Denn es gibt keine Lüfter die mit hohe Drehzahlen leise sind und daran wird ein Luftkühler auch nichts dran ändern.

Es geht daher da in deinem Fall nicht nach Wassertemperatur geregelt werden kann die optimale Kurve zu erstellen und das wäre mit dem Beispiel was ich bereits eingestellt habe bestimmt viel besser.

Natürlich kannst es auch mit einem Luftkühler versuchen, ist ja deine Sache, aber ich möchte dir nur sagen das du das ganze nicht mit einem anderem System vergleichen kannst und du hier mit einbeziehen musst das du nun einen starken 3900X verbaut hast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juni 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Die Wakü ist immer hörbar und die Lüfter sind ständig am hoch und runter drehen. Davon abgesehen, sind auch die Temps nicht wirklich besser geworden.
> Wie auch immer, da der Mugen 5 bereits in einem anderen Rechner steckt, brauch ich einen neuen Kühlklotz. Einzige Vorraussetzung, leise und nicht übermäßig teuer.


Bleib bei Sycthe und nimm eine Leistungsklasse höher. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung ohne gigantische Ausmaße
Scythe Fuma 2 ab &euro;'*'50,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pizzazz (30. Juni 2020)

infrage kommen (teilweise am4-kit vom jeweiligen hersteller erforderlich):
DeepCool Gamer Storm Assassin III ab &euro;'*'99,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 ab &euro;'*'72,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black ab &euro;'*'99,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Zalman CNPS20X ab &euro;'*'79,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Cryorig R1 Ultimate ab &euro;'*'72,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/cryorig-r1-universal-cr-r1b-a1062148.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e-extreme-100700414-a1086467.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/alpenfoehn-olymp-84000000135-a1386052.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
[url]https://geizhals.de/thermalright-le-grand-macho-rt-a1442034.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


[/URL]noch weitere kühler können den 3900X hinreichend kühl halten, sind dann aber nicht so leise wie die oben aufgelisteten


----------



## robbe (30. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht mit dem selben Prozessor, denn du gehst mit Sicherheit von einem anderem System aus was du noch in Erinnerung hast. Der 3900X lässt sich hier auch schwerer kühlen, da 12 Kerne vorhanden sind und die Wärme auch nicht mittig abgegeben wird, was auch noch etwas negativ sich auswirkt.
> 
> Was ist bei dir Last mit 85°C? Spiele oder Prime95?



Ich glaub ich würde mich wohl erinnern, wenn ich beim Kühlerwechsel vor 2 Wochen auch die CPU ausgetauscht hätte. 
Den 3900x hab ich seit März und wie schon gesagt gab es mit Luft nahezu keine Probleme damit.

Ich werd nochmal die Kurve anpassen, mache mir aber keine große Hoffnungen, denn selbst unter sehr niedriger Drehzahl höre ich die Radiatorlüfter in der Gehäusefront und ich will von dem PC im Idle bzw. Desktopbetrieb einfach nichts hören.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2020)

Ich möchte dir nur helfen das ganze erstmal nochmals  mit der AIO zu versuchen bevor du nochmals Geld dazu ausgibst.
Der Rest ist deine Entscheidung. 

Mit Idle solltest du auch das Energiesparern mit ausreizten damit es auch vom Prozessor her etwas kühler wird.
Energiesparplan Zen2 (Ryzen 3000) | ComputerBase Forum
(Sofern noch nicht geschehen.)


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Juni 2020)

100,- darf man schon für kühlung ausgeben. immerhin essentieller bestandteil und so und teuer wird ganz anders geschrieben.
habe erst vor kurzem von Noctua NH-D15 zu Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black im fractal design meshify s2 gewechselt und seit dem (auch zuvor) bis auf die GPU nichts mehr gehört. auch nicht bei 30c zimmertemp.


----------



## Research (30. Juni 2020)

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Shinna (30. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die 360iger Variante und nutze insgesamt 5 Lüfter. 3 vorn beim Radi, einen im Deckel (als Intake um die VRM zu kühlen) und einen als Exhaust. Die Noctua waren nicht günstig aber jeden Cent wert. Ich habe aktuell nicht mal Lüfterkurven. Vorn und oben drehen mit 700RPM und der hinten mit 1000RPM. Der PC steht unterm Schreibtisch und ist für mein Empfinden nicht zu hören. Gut ich werde langsam alt(behaupten meine Kinder!) und mein Gehörvermögen mag gelitten haben. 

Bei einer AIO/WaKü sollte man auch immer beachten, dass die VRM ein wenig aktiven Airflow bekommt. CPU Air Cooler sorgen dafür quasi passiv. Auf deinem B350 Plus hast Du 4 Phasen VCore VRM mit jeweils einem 52A DrMOS und Choke. Unter Last zieht deine CPU so um die 100A. Das ist schon ein wenig Wärme. Bei deiner VRM werden, unter Last auf dem DIE der MosFETs, sicher um die 80-90°C erreicht. Ein Teil davon geht übers Lot ins PCB(was letztlich zu einem überdimensionalen Headspreader wird) der Rest halt "direkt" ins Gehäuse. Das sind alles Dinge die man auch ein wenig im Auge haben sollte wenn sich für eine AiO entscheidet.

Und nein HWInfo zeigt idR die VRM Temps nicht korrekt an. Auf ASUS Mainboard sitzt der Temp Sensor Gott weiß wo. Und den VRM Controller kann man nicht direkt abfragen, weil ASUS das nicht will. Man könnte sonst ja rausfinden welche umgelabelten VRM Komponnenten ASUS da verbastelt. Auf Highend Board setzt ASUS immer hin nen zweiten Chip drauf. Der fragt die Werte vom Controller ab und liefert sie korrekt ans Super IO.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Unter Luft hatte ich das Problem ja aber ebend nicht. Da war fast durchgehend Ruhe, nur hin und wieder sind dann mal die Gehäuselüfter kurz angesprungen um für Frischluft zu sorgen.
> Das Hauptproblem an der AIO ist, dass man sie eigentlich durchgehend hört, was sicher auch daran liegt, das die Lüfter in der Front sitzen und permanent laufen. Den Luftkühler zuvor lief zwar auch permanent, das hat man aus dem gedämmten Gehäuse aber nicht rausgehört.



Das ist das Problem, was ich mit dem Eisbär hatte. Die Lüfter drehten im Idle mit 900rpm, was immer hörbar war und mich letztendlich auch wirklich gestört hat.
Die Lüfter vom Dark Rock Pro 4 laufen im Idle mit 350rpm und das ist unhörbar.
Und wenn du dir schon einen 450€ Prozessor kaufst, sollte es nicht wegen 20€ mehr beim Kühler scheitern.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2020)

Genau genommen sind die Lüfter auf dieser AiO besser als z.B. Silent Wings 3. Es müsste doch möglich sein das leise einzustellen. Notfalls ohne Lüftersteuerung mit fester Drehzahl. Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir schon einen 450€ Prozessor kaufst, sollte es nicht wegen 20€ mehr beim Kühler scheitern.


In die Richtung denke ich auch. Ich habe einen Nocuta NH-D15 auf einen Ryzen 2700X mit TDP 105W angebracht. Der läuft schön leise. Da rauscht die Graka lauter  Noctua (wie sicher auch andere Hersteller) soll zudem ja einen guten Support haben, so ist öfters zu lesen. So kann mensch neues Anbringzubehör für neue Sockel erhalten.


----------



## Bariphone (30. Juni 2020)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keinen (technischen) Sinn von Wasserkühlern...
> 
> Meine Empfehlung im mittleren Preisbereich:
> Noctua NH-U12S für 60€
> ...



Der ist aber stark von der Kühlleistung. DER NH D 15 S ist schon High End und extrem groß . Hab den NH-15S allerdings als Chromax in schwarzselber auf Ryzen und der performt stark. Da meine Wakü momentan einen Pumpendefekt hat läuft halt alles wieder auf Luft. Vorteil bei dem NH-U12S ist die Bodenplatte die genau zum AMD passt wie dafür geschaffen. Kann ich empfehlen. Kostet aber ab 69,90€ Ist er aber alleine Aufgrund der Verarbeitung wert.
Für den dicken 3900X würde ich aber trotzdem eher zum NH-D 15 greifen.
Und nebenbei sei erwähnt. Mit Wakü bei Ryzen machst Du nicht wirklich Temperatur gut. Selbst mit einer Custom Wakü sind es vllt 3-5 °C . Mein 3600X lief unter Wasser maximal 66°C unter Luft 70°C also alles easy


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Selbst mit einer Custom Wakü sind es vllt 3-5 °C . Mein 3600X lief unter Wasser maximal 66°C unter Luft 70°C also alles easy


Das ganze hängt von der Wassertemperatur ab, denn custom hat nichts zu bedeuten. Manch einer hat eine Fläche verbaut was unter Last fast auf 40°C (Wassertemperatur) oder gar mehr hoch kommt und andere bekommen mit ausreichend Fläche unter Last trotzdem noch 30°C gehalten. Wenn wir nun den Unterschied zwischen 30°C und sagen wir mal 42°C nehmen dann sind es ganze 12°C was der Prozessor theoretisch weiter runter kühlen könnte. 

Wenn ich hier manche Themen sehe wo jemand versucht mit nur einem 360er Radiator Grafikkarte und CPU zu kühlen wundert es mich dann auch nicht das er nicht kühler und auch nicht leiser wird. Selbst User mit 2x 360er Radiatoren kommen oft über 38°C Wassertemperatur und übersteigen zum Teil sogar noch die 40°C.

In diesem Sinn hat custom nichts zu sagen, es kommt immer ganz darauf an wie alles aufgebaut wurde.

Beispiel:
Mit Mora kann ich 29-30°C unter Last halten und ohne dem Mora mit nur dem 240er + 420er Radiator was ich intern noch verbaut habe komme ich auf etwa 38°C und es könnte sogar noch etwas weiter ansteigen. Wenn ich diese Differenz nehme muss mein Prozessor und meine Grafikkarte mit diesem Wert was ohne dem Mora höher liegt auch an Temperatur höher ansteigen. Denn unterhalb der Wassertemperatur kann ich mit Prozessor und GPU nicht kommen und die Wassertemperatur ist auch hier ausschlaggebend.​
PS... Ja ich kann meine Wasserkühlung auch ohne dem Mora betreiben, da alles so verbaut wurde damit der Kreislauf ohne dem Mora wieder geschlossen werden kann und so nur die intern verbauten Radiatoren damit genutzt werden.

EDIT:



robbe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt ca. 2 Wochen eine Arctic Freezer 2 AIO auf meiner CPU hatte, wünsche ich mir sehnlichst meinen *Mugen 5* (PCGH Edition) zurück.


Hier ist jemanden der Mugen 5 zu laut. 
Lüfter zu laut

Daher kommt es immer mit Lüfter an wie Lüfter  geregelt werden.

Aus diesem Grund hatte ich dir zuvor auch eine Kurve genannt was du noch versuchen kannst. Denn Lüfter sind im allgemeinem mit bestimmten Drehzahlen immer laut, auch meine Noctua Lüfter sind nur bis zu einer gewissen Drehzahl lautlos oder leise und sehr laut sobald sie eine gewisse Drehzahl anliegen haben. Wobei in diesem Thema erst abgeklärt werden muss ob es tatsächlich die Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler sind.


----------



## The_Senrex (1. Juli 2020)

Die Aussage die AIO ist im IDLE hörbar finde ich quatsch. Meine ist im IDLE komplett lautlos und das ist nicht wirklich vom CPU abhängig.
Ist klar dass die AIO laut ist wenn du im IDLE viel Drehzahl anlegst und dass der Luftkühler leiser ist wenn er mit wenig Drehzahl fährt. Aber das liegt ja an deinen Einstellungen und nicht generell an der Technik der AIO.
Regel einfach deine AIO Lüfter im IDLE auf einen für dich angenehme leise Drehzahl und wichtig! stell eine Verzögerung für die Lüfter ein, dass sie nicht bei jedem Sekundenspike an CPU Wärme gleich hoch drehen, denn der Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung ist ja die Tempereturträgheit von Wasser, d.h. selbst wenn die CPU auf Anschlag läuft, das Wasser braucht erst eine gewisse Zeit bis es sich erwärmt. Dadurch müssen die Lüfter nicht bei jeder kleinen Schwankung im IDLE gleich hoch drehen, es reicht wenn sie erst hoch drehen wenn die Last/Abwärme länger als ein paar Sekunden anliegt. Am sinnvollsten wäre natürlich wie schon von anderen beschrieben anhand der Wassertemp zu regeln, aber manche AIO haben keinen Wassertemp Sensor, meine leider auch nicht (hätte ich das mal vorher gecheckt), daher über die CPU Temp, aber mit Verzögerung, wieviel Sekunden Verzögerung du brauchst, musst du halt mal austesten.
Außerdem kann es auch sein dass du am Radiator laute Lüfter hast, dann kann es schon genügen dort leisere zu verbauen.


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2020)

Gehäuse und Bilder, pls.


----------



## Bariphone (1. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ganze hängt von der Wassertemperatur ab, denn custom hat nichts zu bedeuten. Manch einer hat eine Fläche verbaut was unter Last fast auf 40°C (Wassertemperatur) oder gar mehr hoch kommt und andere bekommen mit ausreichend Fläche unter Last trotzdem noch 30°C gehalten. Wenn wir nun den Unterschied zwischen 30°C und sagen wir mal 42°C nehmen dann sind es ganze 12°C was der Prozessor theoretisch weiter runter kühlen könnte.



Du wirst die CPU aber deswegen nicht so viel kühler bekommen. Alleine schon  weil Du ja nicht nur einen Temperaturübergang hinbekommen musst. BTW meine Wassertemp. liegt unter Volldampf bei um die 33-35°C 1260mm Radi extern und insgesamt 560mm intern. Und die CPU wird under langen rendering Session trotzdem bis nahe an die 70 °C warm. Unter Luft mit nem NH-U12S Chromax sind es 73°C. Aber wo die Wakü nun trumpft sind die beiden Radeon VI im Rig mit guten 2Ghz da geht der Hotspot bis ca. 72°C und die " alte" GPU Temp liegt bei knapp 50°C. Aber das können wir hier sowieso nicht vergleichen, weil man keine vergleichbaren bedingungen schaffen kann. In meinem Haus Baujahr 1291 sind die Natursteinmauern 131cm dick. im letzen super Sommer 2019 hatte es sogar 24°c hier drinnen. Sonst im Sommer immer um die 21°C. Ergo nicht mit Ziegelbau, oder Dachgeschoss zu vergleichen. 

Kurzum, dein Beispiel stimmt so schon, nur möchte ich sagen was eigentlich gerne nicht beachtet wird. Bei einer CPU mit Heatspreader ( ohne modding aller Flüssigmetalplörre etc.)kannst Du Bauartbedingt nicht so viel rausholen, und der Unterschied zu einem guten Luftkühler ist eher gering.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Du wirst die CPU aber deswegen nicht so viel kühler bekommen. Alleine schon  weil Du ja nicht nur einen Temperaturübergang hinbekommen musst. BTW meine Wassertemp. liegt unter Volldampf bei um die 33-35°C 1260mm Radi extern und insgesamt 560mm intern. Und die CPU wird under langen rendering Session trotzdem bis nahe an die 70 °C warm. Unter Luft mit nem NH-U12S Chromax sind es 73°C. Aber wo die Wakü nun trumpft sind die beiden Radeon VI im Rig mit guten 2Ghz da geht der Hotspot bis ca. 72°C und die " alte" GPU Temp liegt bei knapp 50°C. Aber das können wir hier sowieso nicht vergleichen, weil man keine vergleichbaren bedingungen schaffen kann. In meinem Haus Baujahr 1291 sind die Natursteinmauern 131cm dick. im letzen super Sommer 2019 hatte es sogar 24°c hier drinnen. Sonst im Sommer immer um die 21°C. Ergo nicht mit Ziegelbau, oder Dachgeschoss zu vergleichen.
> 
> Kurzum, dein Beispiel stimmt so schon, nur möchte ich sagen was eigentlich gerne nicht beachtet wird. Bei einer CPU mit Heatspreader ( ohne modding aller Flüssigmetalplörre etc.)kannst Du Bauartbedingt nicht so viel rausholen, und der Unterschied zu einem guten Luftkühler ist eher gering.


Das ist aber wieder eine andere Geschichte und hängt am ende auch von der Leistungsaufnahme stark ab. Das habe ich nicht mit dazu geschrieben da es manche User die sich damit nicht auskennen verwirren würde.

Die Wassertemperatur macht bis zu einer gewissen Leistungsaufnahme schon was aus, denn du kannst nicht erwarten die selbe CPU-Temperatur mit 10-15°C höherer Wassertemperatur zu erreichen und dann kommt noch der Punkt wo es nichts mehr bringt mit Eiswasser das ganze zu kühlen da der Kern schneller heiß wird als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann.

Das beste Beispiel sind 5 GHz auf alle Kerne von mir und Prime95 mit 8K und AVX. Obwohl hier die Spannung unter Last bei nur 1,208v liegt musste ich für diesen Test ein AVX-Offset von 2 setzen um die 100°C CPU Temperatur nicht zu erreichen. Die Wassertemperatur konnte ich bei 28°C mit normaler Lüfterkurve halten. Selbst wenn meine Lüfter volle Drehzahl erreicht hätten und die Wassertemperatur noch weiter herunter gekühlt werden würde hätte es nichts mehr gebracht.

Nachdem LM zwischen IHS und Kühler war konnte ich *ohne ein AVX-Offset* bei 28°C Wassertemperatur die CPU-Temperatur bei 90°C halten. Mit LM hat sich der Übergang der Wärme verbessert so das in diesem extrem Test mehr Wärme abgeführt wird.

Es ist auch nichts neues das ein Prozessor schwerer zu kühlen ist, aber daran ändert ein Luftkühler auch nichts mehr und ein Luftkühler kann mit einer Wasserkühlung mit ausreichend Fläche nicht mehr mit halten. Natürlich lässt sich hingegen eine Grafikkarte viel besser mit Wasser kühlen.

Mit Anwendungen die nicht so Leistungsstark wie manche Stresstest oder leistungshungrige Anwendungen sind ist die Wassertemperatur schon sehr stark ausschlaggebend.

Im übrigem hast du mit dem was du zu deiner Wasserkühlung beschreibst keine guten Werte. Denn ich erreiche mit einem 420 + 240mm Radiator die inter verbaut sind + extern Mora 360er mit nur *500-550 U/min* aller Lüfter an die 29-30°C  Wassertemperatur unter Last und würde ich die Lüfter mit der Drehzahl deiner Lüfter betreiben würde ich nochmal einiges an Temperatur noch gut machen können. Denn meine Lüfter können auch bis 1500 U/min hoch drehen.

Um deine Wassertemperatur zu erreichen bräuchten meine Lüfter nicht über 300-350 U/min drehen. 

Hier ein Auszug eines Spiels von mir, Wassertemperatur bei 29°C und die Lüfter drehen um die 500-550 U/min.
Der Rest ist selbsterklärend. Bild muss nur in einem neuen Tab geöffnet werden und dann kann das Bild soweit vergrößert werden um alle Angaben dazu besser auslesen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt ca. 2 Wochen eine Arctic Freezer 2 AIO auf meiner CPU hatte, wünsche ich mir sehnlichst meinen Mugen 5 (PCGH Edition) zurück. Mit diesem war mein PC im Idle nahezu immer lautlos (außer wenn die Gehäuselüfter hin und wieder mal angesprungen sind) und auch unter Last noch sehr angenehm.
> Die Wakü ist immer hörbar und die Lüfter sind ständig am hoch und runter drehen. Davon abgesehen, sind auch die Temps nicht wirklich besser geworden.
> Wie auch immer, da der Mugen 5 bereits in einem anderen Rechner steckt, brauch ich einen neuen Kühlklotz. Einzige Vorraussetzung, leise und nicht übermäßig teuer.




Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power ab &euro;' '53,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bariphone (1. Juli 2020)

Ich finde die werte nicht schlecht für das, dass die Maschine immer an der Kotzgrenze läuft, und das nicht zum zocken, dafür gibt es die kleine Spielekiste. Meine Lüfter sind cap bei rund 300rpm bis 90°C CPU damit beim arbeiten Ruhe herrscht ( Noctua NFA 14) Und wenn die Kiste am ballern ist dann gut 900W auf der Uhr. Und das ganze geht dann halt immer einige Stunden am Tag. Und da die Vii auch 7nm hat ist der Abtransport zum Kühler da eher der Flaschenhals. Und das ganze Zweimal im Rig.  Und nochmal, was Du erreichst, erreichst Du mit Deiner Konfi und deinem Einsatzgebiet. Lt. Deiner Sig ist ja je viel Idle. Was ich erreiche oder auch nicht liegt an den ganzen Umständen und der anderen Nutzung. Deswegen nochmal, nicht vergleichbar.

Soll aber jetzt nicht zu sehr OT werden.


----------



## Bariphone (1. Juli 2020)

Ich finde die werte nicht schlecht für das, dass die Maschine immer an der Kotzgrenze läuft, und das nicht zum zocken, dafür gibt es die kleine Spielekiste. Meine Lüfter sind cap bei rund 300rpm bis 90°C CPU damit beim arbeiten Ruhe herrscht ( Noctua NFA 14) Und wenn die Kiste am ballern ist dann gut 900W auf der Uhr. Und das ganze geht dann halt immer einige Stunden am Tag. Und da die Vii auch 7nm hat ist der Abtransport zum Kühler da eher der Flaschenhals. Und das ganze Zweimal im Rig.Und nochmal, was Du erreichst, erreichst Du mit Deiner Konfi und deinem Einsatzgebiet. Lt. Deiner Sig ist ja  viel Idle. Was ich erreiche oder auch nicht liegt an den ganzen Umständen und der anderen Nutzung. Deswegen nochmal, nicht vergleichbar.

Soll aber jetzt nicht zu sehr OT werden.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2020)

Schlecht sind Temperaturen erst wenn Prozessor oder Grafikkarte anfangen müssen sich herunter zu takten, denn beiden sind 10-20°C mehr oder weniger egal. Das meiste spielt ehe nur in unseren Köpfen ab. 

In dem Sinn ging es mir bei meiner Wasserkühlung auch noch nie um die Temperaturen, sondern eher alles so leise wie möglich zu haben und das habe ich auch mit diesen Drehzahlen erreicht, da mein Rechner egal ob Idle oder Last immer lautlos ist. An zweiter Stelle stand dann die Optik im Vordergrund und erst vor ein paar Monate habe ich einiges an Geld verbraten was nur mit der Optik zu tun hatte. Bei dem ganzem Umbau hat sich weder was am System noch was an der Kühlung geändert.

Bilder dazu kannst in der Galerie meines Profils ersehen.

Als ich vor Jahren von Luft auf Wasser umgebaut habe ging es mir auch nicht um die Temperaturen, da ich selbst mit Luftkühlung bereits gute Temperaturen erreichte und das ganze noch nicht mal so laut war. Aber heute möchte ich meine Wasserkühlung nicht mehr missen, weil ich zum einem auf diese Optik stehe und es gerne so aufgeräumt habe. 

Denn es wird jetzt nichts mehr verdeckt und komme auch jederzeit überall dran... gut mit meiner seit kurzen vertikalen Grafikkarte nicht mehr... 

Früher war ich selbst ein Fan von großen fetten Lüftkühler und der Kühler konnte damals nicht fett genug sein.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Juli 2020)

Ich habe auf meinem 3600er jetzt schon paar Optionen durch und vor allem jeweils im gleichen Case.
Die Beste Kühlung auf Seiten Temp + Lautstärke, wäre dann externer Radi+Lüfter.

Getestet wurden im SilverStone Precision PS15, der:

Boxed (Stealth)
Thermalright AXP-100 Muskle
Intertech Argus 200
Mugen 5 PCGH Ed.
Arctic Frezzer 33 eSports One

Wakü: 240er Radi(X-Flow) in der Front/extern mit jeweils einem EKWB Supreme LT (inkl 90°Drehung) und einem HeatKiller 3 LT (90°Gedreht) mit So775 Bohrungen und selbst gebastelter AM4-Halterung.

Die Temp-Werte unterscheiden sich vom BestCase zum WorstCase um ~15°C zwischen allen Teilnehmern, bei Prime95 inkl AVX Samll FFTs.


----------



## Bariphone (1. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Schlecht sind Temperaturen erst wenn Prozessor oder Grafikkarte anfangen müssen sich herunter zu takten, denn beiden sind 10-20°C mehr oder weniger egal. Das meiste spielt ehe nur in unseren Köpfen ab.
> 
> In dem Sinn ging es mir bei meiner Wasserkühlung auch noch nie um die Temperaturen, sondern eher alles so leise wie möglich zu haben und das habe ich auch mit diesen Drehzahlen erreicht, da mein Rechner egal ob Idle oder Last immer lautlos ist. An zweiter Stelle stand dann die Optik im Vordergrund und erst vor ein paar Monate habe ich einiges an Geld verbraten was nur mit der Optik zu tun hatte. Bei dem ganzem Umbau hat sich weder was am System noch was an der Kühlung geändert.
> 
> ...



Da stimm ich Dir zu. Optik, und der Basteldrang, oder absoluter Silentfetischist wie ich.

Deine Wakü habe ich schon mitverfolgt. Hat sich ganz schön gemausert. Mir persönlich ein bissl zu viel RGB aber sonst sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Shinna (2. Juli 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> I Und wenn die Kiste am ballern ist dann gut 900W auf der Uhr. Und das ganze geht dann halt immer einige Stunden am Tag.


Bietet dir dein Versorger da schon einen Geschäftskundentarif an? 



> Ich habe auf meinem 3600er jetzt schon paar Optionen durch und vor allem jeweils im gleichen Case.



Der 3600 zieht halt nicht so viel Current. Der mitgelieferte "Top Blower" reicht halt um die CPU innerhalb der vorgegeben Specs zu kühlen. Ist dabei aber nicht wirklich leise. Ich hab den Wraith Prism von meinem 3800x auf den R5 2600 in meinem Zweitrechner gesteckt. Selbst der liefert bei der rund halber RPM noch minimal bessere Temps als der Wraith Stealth mit normaler RPM. Die 360iger AiO auf meinem 3800x ist auch overkill. Nötig ist die nicht wirklich. Bei normalisierten 35db ist die nur um ein paar Grad besser als nen gleich teurer AirCooler(Noctua NH-D 15 in dem Fall).


----------



## Bariphone (2. Juli 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Bietet dir dein Versorger da schon einen Geschäftskundentarif an?




Sollte ich mal nachfragen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Juli 2020)

Und da ist es wieder, der beweise: Wasserkühlung ist Quatsch.
Teuer, wartungsaufwändiger, Gefahr des Auslaufens und kaum leiser und effizienter....totaler Käse das Zeug und nur für ultranerds die glauben das wäre cooooool.

Ps: zufriedener Nutzer eines dicken noctua 15 auf einem ryzen 3900.....Praktisch lautlos.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Deine Wakü habe ich schon mitverfolgt. Hat sich ganz schön gemausert. Mir persönlich ein bissl zu viel RGB aber sonst sehr schön geworden.


Geht aber, ich habe es nicht bunt, da ich mich für zwei feste Farben entschieden habe und dann ist das Seitenglas auch getönt und so kommt es sehr dezent rüber. Auf Bilder sieht es meist immer etwas krass aus, weil die Bilder die Farben und Leuchtkraft verstärken. Die LED Streifen sind ja so verbaut das sie im Grunde nur die Röhren ausleuchten. Zudem habe ich manche Bilder zur Demonstration auch mit bestimmten bunte Effekte aufgenommen.

Bezüglich deiner Leistungsaufnahme solltest du das ganze mal mit einem Strommessgerät messen, denn oft fällt es gar nicht so hoch aus als man sich ggf. selbst vorstellt. Bei mir komme ich normal um die 320-370 Watt und max. habe ich an die 420 Watt anliegen. Um auf die 550 Watt zu kommen wofür mein Netzteil ausgelegt ist müsste ich Prime95 und Furmark zugleich laufen lassen.

Selbst mit F@H ist es nicht so schlimm, ob wohl F@H das System schon ganz schön hoch auslasten tut.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juli 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Der 3600 zieht halt nicht so viel Current. Der mitgelieferte "Top Blower" reicht halt um die CPU innerhalb der vorgegeben Specs zu kühlen. Ist dabei aber nicht wirklich leise. Ich hab den Wraith Prism von meinem 3800x auf den R5 2600 in meinem Zweitrechner gesteckt. Selbst der liefert bei der rund halber RPM noch minimal bessere Temps als der Wraith Stealth mit normaler RPM. Die 360iger AiO auf meinem 3800x ist auch overkill. Nötig ist die nicht wirklich. Bei normalisierten 35db ist die nur um ein paar Grad besser als nen gleich teurer AirCooler(Noctua NH-D 15 in dem Fall).


Ja schön, ist ja auch nur ne 65W CPU die im Package max. 90W zieht, die Besonderheit steckt aber unter dem Deckel und da wird der Kleine gerne heißer als die Großen.

Ausgehend vom Boxed zur Wakü(Radi extern), haben wir nicht nur 15°C Differenz sondern auch auch ~3,6GHz zu ~3,9GHz Allcore in Prime95 Small FFTs inkl. AVX.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mich jetzt auch für den Frezzer33 entschieden, da der Mugen5 einfach zu klobig auf meinem ITX-Board sitzt, der Frezzer kühlt nur ~2/3°C schlechter und ~8°C schlechter als das verwendete Wakü-Setup,
aber auch auf Grund der Besonderheiten der CPU selbst und dem Case.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2020)

Finde solche eine AIO auch gut weil nicht alles so zugestellt wird.

Früher musste ich mein CPU-Kühler ausbauen um nur an die Verriegelung der Grafikkarte dran kommen zu können und im Rechner meiner Tochter musste ich den CPU-Kühler mal ausbauen um an einem Lüfteranschluss dran kommen zu können, da es unmöglich war an den Anschluss wegen dem fettem K2 Kühler von Alpenföhn dran zu kommen. In diesem Fall war ein Frontlüfter defekt und sollte nur kurz ausgetauscht werden. Zudem gibt es auch oft Probleme mit hohen Arbeitsspeicher oder deren RGBs die Optisch zur Geltung kommen sollen.

Aus diesem Grund kann eine AIO oder custom Wakü auch andere Gründe haben die nichts mit den Temperatur zu tun haben müssen.

Ist das selbe wie SSD als SATA und 2,5 Zoll vs. M.2.
Beide SSDs sind gleich schnell, aber mit den M.2 fällt das verlegen von Kabeln weg und muss nur eingesteckt werden.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

Wobei der Sinn von RGB Arbeitsspeicher und den Kühlkörpern auf diesem mehr als fraglich ist.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2020)

Das hat nichts mit fraglich was zu tun, da Optik immer eine Geschmackssache ist. Der eine steht drauf, der andere muss es nicht haben... in diesem Sinn hat es oft auch mit dem Hobby was zu tun. Habe letztens wegen Optik meine komplette Wasserkühlung umgebaut und einige hunderte von Euros dazu ausgegeben. Manch anderer hätte dieses nicht getan, da es manchen nur um die Funktionalität geht und kein Geld mehr wegen Optik ausgegeben würden.

Genau wo wie jemand der Geld für eine Modelleisenbahn, einem Aquarium oder Tuning seines Fahrzeug ausgibt.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2020)

Das meinte ich, das ist am Ende 100% Optik und null Prozent Funktion.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das meinte ich, das ist am Ende 100% Optik und null Prozent Funktion.


Natürlich, da Optik nie was mit Funktionalität was zu tun hat. Du kannst auch beim essen dein Gericht besser genießen wenn es gut aussieht als wenn alles in einem Mixer durch gequirlt wird, was am ende das selbe Gericht sein würde. 

Die Kühlkörper davon sind eher Marketing, da sich schöne Arbeitsspeicher ganz gleich ob mit oder ohne RGBs sich besser verkaufen lassen. Die Kühlkörper selbst bringen da nicht viel und im Grunde könnten Arbeitsspeicher auch ganz ohne Kühlkörper verbaut werden. Eine Ausnahme machen Kühlkörper die in einem Wasserkreislauf mit eingebunden werden, da wird dann tatsächlich etwas an Wärme abgeführt.

Aber selbst dann wird es eher was mit Optik zu tun haben, da Arbeitsspeicher die normal ohne großes OC genutzt werden keine aktive Kühlung benötigen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juli 2020)

Mein Intel-System habe ich schon auf Kühlung/Lautstärke ausgerichtet, Optik naja, ist immer Geschmackssache.
Weißes Case, also weiße Schläuche, Soundkarte ist und leuchtet immer Rot, also leuchtet auch alles auf dem Board rot, der RAM war schon Rot, manche Sachen ergeben sich so.

Mit Luft wäre das was ich mit dem 1080er externen Radi erreiche nicht möglich, vor allem wenn CPU und VGA gekühlt werden.
Und weil die beiden größten Verbraucher das Case erst garnichts mehr aufheizen können, bleibt der Rest auch schön kühl.

Wartung bedeutet bei mir einmal im Jahr nachschauen wie der Wasserstand im AGB aussieht und ggf. etwas Dest.-Wasser nachfüllen.
Mein Loop läuft jetzt knapp 2,5Jahre mit der gleichen Soße und die Temps haben sich seitdem nicht verändert,
seit mehr als 5J. verzichte ich auf Zusätze/Vertiggemische, meine Erkenntnis: kein ausflocken der Schläuche mehr.
Also das mit der Wartung, als negativ Punkt hinzustellen kann ich nicht verstehen und Ängste sind und bleiben Ängste, also wenn man ständig Angst hat das was auslaufen könnte, sollte man die Finger davon lassen.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie bei dem einen oder anderen das Wasser ins Haus kommt und dort zirkuliert, aber es ist doch einfach nur eine Mininatur selbiger, das Spielzeug der Miniklempner.
Muss man dann auch ewig Schiss haben wenn man eine Wohnung mit Heizung und Wasseranschluss hat... naja. 
Als Wakü-Hobby habe ich es sogar in den Garten verlagert mit Brunnen/Wasserhausanlage und Teich, sprich jetzt auch in Groß, die ersten Wakü Spielereien haben mich auch dazu bewogen alles selbst im Sanitärbereich zu machen.


----------



## Shinna (2. Juli 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> die Besonderheit steckt aber unter dem Deckel und da wird der Kleine gerne heißer als die Großen.


Ehm nein.  Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn. Verrat uns doch mal wie eine 6K/12T CPU heißer werden soll als eine 12K/24T bzw 16k/32T CPU der gleichen Architektur, hier Zen2. 


> aber auch auf Grund der Besonderheiten der CPU selbst



Welche Besonderheit? Das sie 2 CCX mit je 3 Kernen hat? Das die beiden CCX nicht mittig sondern seitlich versetzt auf dem Substrat sitzen, ist kein wirkliches Problem. Fakt ist, dass der 3600 selbst mit PBO(und aufgedrehten Limits) nicht mal 100A an Current unter AVX2 Last zieht. Da lächeln die 3900x bzw 3950x müde drüber.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juli 2020)

^^CB Test mal angeschaut? Ein 3900X ist unter Prime95 Small FFTs inkl. AVX ~10°C kälter, ist ok das sich die Wärme schlechter durch die einseitige Verlagerung verteilt, bzw. der Hotspot dann suboptimal für die Kühlung ist.
Aber ja alles ist gleich Blödsinn. Ist ja nicht so das ich das Ding hier habe und sich die Temps gleichen.
Man wie ich solch erbrochene Aussage mag, warum vorweg sorry, wenn es doch persönlich wird?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2020)

Das wird aber daran liegen das alle 12 Kerne voll ausgelastet werden und hier ein geringerer Takt auf alle Kerne anliegen wird. In einem Spiel z.B. kommt es aufs Spiel mit an, da nicht jede Anwendung automatisch alle Kerne nutzt. Daher liegt dann normalerweise ein höher Takt pro Kern an. 

Windows verteilt das ganze auch gerne auf alle Kerne, so das nicht jeder Kern immer voll ausgelastet wird. Ausnahmen sind natürlich Anwendungen die auch dazu geschrieben wurden und auch alle Kerne mit nutzen. BF5 und Arma3 ist da eine Ausnahme, aber nicht jedes Spiel nutzt alle Kerne mit.

Ich sehe es auch am 3900X von meinem Sohn.
Der Takt liegt mit Prime95 bei nur 3995 MHz und in Spielen an die 4,2 bis 4,3 Ghz. Dann kommt es noch mit an ob im Bios das TDP mit berücksichtigt wird und wie hoch ein Prozessor tatsächlich an Leistung aufnehmen wird.


----------



## Research (2. Juli 2020)

Kann sein, das Binning der großen Ryzen ist besser.


----------



## Shinna (2. Juli 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^CB Test mal angeschaut? Ein 3900X ist unter Prime95 Small FFTs inkl. AVX ~10°C kälter, ist ok das sich die Wärme schlechter durch die einseitige Verlagerung verteilt, bzw. der Hotspot dann suboptimal für die Kühlung ist.
> Aber ja alles ist gleich Blödsinn. Ist ja nicht so das ich das Ding hier habe und sich die Temps gleichen.
> Man wie ich solch erbrochene Aussage mag, warum vorweg sorry, wenn es doch persönlich wird?


Ja und beim Test mit Agesa 1.0.0.4 war der 3600 wieder etwas kühler als der 3900x bzw 3950x.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juli 2020)

Ja, 3°C mehr beim 3900X;  145W zu 90W, das Problem steckt aber nicht unter der Haube, es gibt also keine Besonderheit am Aufbau?

Der Kühler wird beim 3600er nicht mal richtig Warm, er könnte viel mehr aufnehmen.
Es kocht förmlich darunter(Die und HS), es fehlt an Fläche. Die vermeintlich mageren 90W werden einfach viel schlächter weitergeleitet als die der großen Brüder.


----------



## wtfNow (2. Juli 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Mit Luft wäre das was ich mit dem 1080er externen Radi erreiche nicht möglich, vor allem wenn CPU und VGA gekühlt werden.
> Und weil die beiden größten Verbraucher das Case erst garnichts mehr aufheizen können, bleibt der Rest auch schön kühl.


Die Hardware wurde für "normal hohe" Temparaturen im Case konstruiert. 24/7 Betrieb über so viele Jahre dass die Komponenten direkt ins Museum wandern können.
Bei gehobenen Komponenten samt OC bis an Kotzgrenze ebenfalls. Daher sind "schön kühle Temperaturen" aus technischer Sicht nutzlos.



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also das mit der Wartung, als negativ Punkt hinzustellen kann ich nicht  verstehen und Ängste sind und bleiben Ängste, also wenn man ständig  Angst hat das was auslaufen könnte, sollte man die Finger davon lassen.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie bei dem einen oder anderen das Wasser ins Haus  kommt und dort zirkuliert, aber es ist doch einfach nur eine Mininatur  selbiger, das Spielzeug der Miniklempner.
> Muss man dann auch ewig Schiss haben wenn man eine Wohnung mit Heizung und Wasseranschluss hat... naja.


WaKü hat deutlich mehr Bauteile die kaputt gehen können, damit sind sie unzuverlässiger als Luft und man sollte sich daher zurecht die Frage stellen ob man es wirklich braucht/möchte.
Auf YT und in Foren gibt es viele Berichte über ausfallende Pumpen, Schleim & Flocken im Kreislauf, Luftblässchengeräusche etc. das Problem ist real vorhanden.
Gab es nie bei Luft und wird es auch nie geben.
Wenn du bisher davon verschont wurdest ist das gut, heißt auch nicht dass es kommt aber möglich ist es trotzdem.
Einmal im Jahr Behälter checken und ggf. nachfüllen kann für einige schon zu viel sein, ein Punkt mehr auf der do-liste die man in Kopf haben muss.
Technisch halte ich WaKü für nachteilig (beim ITX-Case kann man nochmal drüber diskutieren).
Kälter als kalt ist nutzlos und leise unter 100% DauerLast geht es mit Luft auch. (@Betrieb im "sweetspot")
(Nichts gegen WaKü-Bauer wegen Optik, ganz anderes Thema)

Nu wieder ein Autovergleich:
Der Fahrer eines modernen BMW wird sich bei ~250tkm auch schon zurecht Gedanken machen wie lange sein Schätzchen noch halten mag, der Fahrer eines alten Volvo weißt dagegen dass seiner bei 500tkm erst eingefahren ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juli 2020)

Also ich finde es schon angenehm wenn meine Grafikkarte(1080FE) statt vorher 85°C bei gefühltem höllem Lärm, nur noch max. 45°C warm wird, dabei und nur dadurch um 200MHz höher boostet,
die CPU(8700k) selbst wird vom gleichen Medium gekühlt und wir bei seinen 4,5GHz genauso warm.
Die Lüfter drehen nicht auf nicht ab, sondern konztand bei der Lautstärke(U/min) die ich in meinem extrem leisen Raum als leise bezeichne.
Wasser im Idle 1k über Raum unter Last sind es 7k. Es sind gerade 24°C, der Sommer kann noch wieder kommen, es dürfen dann auch wieder 29°C Raum werden.
(ok das stört dann ehr mich, weil man dann ordentlich schwitzt, aber nicht der Hardware, der Config, ich muss nix tun)
Ich für mich sehe da keinen technischen Nachteil, sondern nur Vorteile.


----------



## wtfNow (2. Juli 2020)

Den technischen Nachteil sehe ich bei Zuverlässigkeit und Wartung (wie oben Beschrieben)
Selbst  wenn es auf hohem Niveau ist, sprich einmal im Jahr checken &  nachfüllen + irgendwann früherer Defekt eines Bauteils (auch wenn es erst nach 5  Jahren passiert) bleibt es ein Nachteil.

Die Founders Edition macht einen höllen Lärm ja, aber selbst Schuld mit der Auswahl^^
Meine  2,5 Slot dicke Palit 1080ti Jetstream erreicht auch 80°C aber es bleibt mit angepasster Lüfterkurve  bei einem noch angenehmen Rauschen, beim Gaming(sound) nicht wahrnehmbar.
(Fairerweise muss ich sagen ich verzichte im Hochsommer bewusst auf GPU-OC, auf die 5 frames mehr die ich nicht merke kann ich da gut verzichten.)
Ob 45° oder 80° GPU Temp macht der Karte nichts aus, die ist für hohe Temperaturen ausgelegt.

Mein  jetzt neuer 3900X (mit PBO auto oc) wird von einem NH-D15 gekühlt, da ich so eine Kombi  nicht nur für Word und Gaming gekauft habe sondern die stark in Anwendungen  gefordert wird bleibt er auch unter Last sehr leise wenn am Rechner  konzentriert gearbeitet wird, das ist mir auch sehr wichtig.
Bezüglich  der bei Ryzen 3000 bekannten Temperaturspitzen im Officebetrieb habe ich bei meinen Asus Board die Möglichkeit den Wert  "CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time" zu verstellen (ca. 60 sek). Der große  Kühlkörper hat entsprechend viel Puffer um Spitzen abzufangen, aber auch  alles  weit im grünen Bereich.
Also im Idle und Officebtrieb nicht hörbar, bei sehr hoher CPU-Last angenehm leise (mit leichtem undervolt wäre auch unhörbar möglich) und beim Gaming übertönt der Sound vom Spiel die GPU sowieso.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juli 2020)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Die Founders Edition macht einen höllen Lärm ja, aber selbst Schuld mit der Auswahl^^


Nö, war bewusst und hatte damals mit WaküBlock weniger als die 1080 solo gekostet gehabt.
Amazon Warehouse + 20% sei dank  
Hatte meine 970@Wakü abgelöst und davor war es eine HD7970@Wakü.


----------



## Bariphone (2. Juli 2020)

Ich denke die Diskussion geht in die falsche Richtung. Luft vs. Wasser ist ja absolut obsolet. Technisch gesehen reicht der Boxedkühler und gut ist. Und wenn die Graka Pfeifft wie ein verstopfter Staubsauger ist das auch egal. Nun sind wir hier in einen Forum wo fast alle das gleiche Hobby teilen.
Der eine mag es unter Luft, der andere lieber Wasser. Ich finde beides cool. Aber bei Wakü kommt der Basteldrang durch und das ist das was den meisten Freude bereitet. Ebenso wenn man aus dem Gehäuse nichts wahrnimmt obwohl die Mühle gerade über 500W Wärme erzeugt. ist doch genial. Ich liebe das.
Der eine liebt es wie der Große Luftkühler auf dem Board trohnt und ebenso leise seine Arbeit verrichtet. Aber spätestens bei der Graka ist Schluß mit leise und Luft wenn man die mal fordert. Geht nicht. 

Kurzum kein Vorteil auf der einen Seite ohne einen Nachteil auf der anderen Seite. Lasst jedem dass seine. Es hat jeder seine Ansichten und die aus gutem Grund. Ich stehe zum beispiel total optisch auf Refernzkühler. Leistungstechnisch aber auf Wasskühler.
 Es hat besonders hier im Forum alles seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Monkkey (16. Juli 2020)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keinen (technischen) Sinn von Wasserkühlern...



AiO gebe ich dir recht. Aber eine Custom ordentlich installiert ist nahezu unhörbar und kühlt deutlich besser.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Monkkey schrieb:


> AiO gebe ich dir recht. Aber eine Custom ordentlich installiert ist nahezu unhörbar und kühlt deutlich besser.


Aber auch nur mit ausreichend Fläche, da hiermit dann auch Lüfter für die gleiche Temperatur langsamer laufen können. Im Prinzip kann man sich auch eine custom Wakü mit der selben Fläche einer AIO zusammen bauen und dann gibt es keinerlei Unterschiede zur AIO. Die einzigen Vorteile werden dann nur sein die Wakü jederzeit erweitern zu können und die verbauten Bauteile selbst aussuchen und bestimmen zu können. Mit einem AGB lässt sich das ganze dann auch besser befüllen und entlüften. Aber ein AGB wirkt sich nicht auf die Kühlleistung mit aus.

Natürlich kostet das ganze einiges an Geld und daher ist es am ende auch wiederum nur was für Leute die mit Leidenschaft dran gehen und auch auf solch einer Arbeit und Optik abfahren. Denn ein Rechner kann auch gut mit Luftkühlung betrieben werden und nicht jeder ist bereit dazu so viel Geld auszugeben. Natürlich wird sich jeder der diesen Schritt gewagt hat freuen ggf. sich was besonders zusammen gebaut zu haben.

In meinem Fall steht ehe die Optik und wie leise der Rechner ist im Vordergrund.
Die Temperaturen sind daher nur zweitrangig.


----------



## nekro- (17. Juli 2020)

Nicht unbedingt billigere AIOs haben oft Aluminium und sehr dünne Radis da bleibt immer noch ein deutlicher Unterschied besondere im Preis


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Vom Preis habe ich nicht gesprochen, denn da gibst jedenfalls mit einer custom Wakü mehr aus und wenn du manche AIOs nimmst die auch eine ALU Radiator haben kosten diese auch zum Teil mehr als die AIOs von Alphacool, die ja bekanntlich Radiatoren aus Kupfer haben.

Kühltechnisch macht es aber kein Unterschied ob der Radiator aus ALU oder aus Kupfer ist. Das ganze hat ja einen anderen Grund weshalb Kupfer und Alu in einem Kreislauf gemieden werden sollte.


----------



## nekro- (17. Juli 2020)

Richtig , dann muss man aber besonders schauen falls man erweitern möchte, viele AIOs kann man modden und erweitern wie die Alphacool , EKWB MLC. 

Also bei dem Preis einer X63 360 Kraken bekomme ich schon eine Einsteigerwakü. Premium AIOs kommen schon sehr nahe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Die neue ALC AIO haben wir selbst auch im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut und mit einem 360er Radiator noch zusätzlich erweitert. Bei uns kam dann noch ein Temperatursensor dazu und ein Quadro zur Steuerung. Finde die AIOs von Alphacool super zum erweitern.


----------



## nekro- (17. Juli 2020)

Was hast du denn für das Komplett System deines Sohnes ausgegeben ?

Ich frage deshalb weil mein nächster Kumpel einen neuen PC mit Wakü möchte aber es soll Pflegearm sein deswegen haben wir beispielsweise die EKWB MLC wieder verwertet und gemodded 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da mein Sohn alles selbst finanziert hat.
Habe ihm nur bei der Auswahl der Komponente und dem zusammenbauen geholfen.

Mein Sohn ist auch schon über 20 Jahre und hat auch sein eigenes Geld, daher ist es nun sein erster eigen finanzierter Rechner. Er hat einen 3900X und einen Gigabyte X570 Mainboard + 32 GiB 3200 MHz Arbeitsspeicher verbaut. Die AIO war im Angebot auf Alternate für nur 112 Euro und mit dem 240er Radiator konnte er den 3900X schon gut kühlen. Nur ist die Wassertemperatur auf 42°C unter Last hoch gegangen und die Lüfter mussten dazu schon eine gewisse Drehzahl anliegen haben, daher haben wir noch ein 360er Radiator mit dran gemacht und nun sind die Drehzahlen der Lüfter viel niedriger und die Wassertemperatur kommt nur noch auf etwa 37°C.

Den zusätzlichen Radiator haben wir von Aquatuning als B-Ware für 29 Euro bekommen und der Radiator war als B-Ware TOP. Wir haben aber noch Schlauch und Schnellkupplung dazu gekauft und vier Anschlüsse. Für die komplette AIO hat er daher an die 200-220 Euro +/- inkl. dem Quadro ausgegeben.

Theoretisch könnte er auch die Grafikkarte umbauen, da die Fläche normalerweise bereits ausreichen sollte. Aber darin sieht er kein Mehrwert, da die Grafikkarte so bereits gut läuft und er ehe Kopfhörer unter Last auf hat. Deshalb hat er sich nun ein neuen Monitor gekauft, da das Geld darin investiert mehr Sinn gemacht hat.


----------



## nekro- (17. Juli 2020)

Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung ich schau mir mal die Alphacool vorbefüllten Radis und AIOs an. Wie sieht das mit den Pumpen und der Performance aus ?

Bei den EKWB MLC ist pro Core Modul (Radiator) eine Pumpe verbaut. Wie ist das bei Alphacool weist du welche Pumpe da verbaut ist ? Eine Eisbär Pumpe?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juli 2020)

In der normalen Eisbaer und Aurorora ist eine DC-LT 2600 verbaut. In der Eisbaer Extreme eine VPP755 Eispumpe


----------



## nekro- (17. Juli 2020)

Ne DC LT 2600 wird kaum 2 Radis , CPU, GPU und paar Winkel schaffen oder ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Bei uns sind zwei Radiatoren verbaut und die Wassertemperatur ist soweit auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Was da noch an Durchfluss vorhanden ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da wir kein Durchflusssensor mit verbaut haben. Eine Grafikkarte ist aber bei uns nicht mit eingebunden.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Ne DC LT 2600 wird kaum 2 Radis , CPU, GPU und paar Winkel schaffen oder ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Eher nicht. Ein weiterer Radi macht jetzt nich soviel aus, aber gerade in Kombi mit Winkel und GPU-Kühler wird man wohl sehr am minimum laufen. Ich hatte damals zum Release der Eisbaer einen GPU-Kühler reingehängt und war bei unter 30-40 Liter/Stunde, da stieg der Sensor auch regelmäßig aus


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2020)

Hatte auch schon an eine zweite separate Pumpe gedacht, sollte sich mein Sohn noch dazu entscheiden die Grafikkarte mit einzubinden.

Zum Beispiel: Alphacool Eisstation DDC inkl. Laing DDC310


----------



## nekro- (18. Juli 2020)

Mhhh muss es eine Pumpe mit AGB sein? Hätte da ne DDC ohne AGB reingepackt


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2020)

Nein, der AGB erleichtert das ganze nur beim befüllen und entlüften und der AGB der bei der Eisbaer dabei ist kann nur im ausgebautem Zustand befüllt werden. Sobald der Kühler verbaut ist kannst die Füllschraube nicht mehr öffnen da dir darüber das Wasser ausläuft.


----------



## nekro- (18. Juli 2020)

Gut zu wissen danke! Das behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2020)

An Pumpe AGB kannst auch nehmen was dir lieber ist, in System  meines Sohnes ist nicht viel Platz, daher hatte ich an diesem kleinen AGB und Pumpe gedacht. Die DDC310 ist zwar nicht so leistungsstark, wird aber für solch ein kleinen Loop ausreichen. Die Pumpe soll da sie weniger Leistet auch etwas leiser sein.


----------



## nekro- (18. Juli 2020)

Ich habe gesehen die gibt es auch in einer kleineren V2600 Version das sollte ja auch ausreichend sein.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2020)

Ja gibt es auch, ich denke als zweite Pumpe dürfte sie auch ausreichen.
Die DDC310 ist halt noch etwas Leistungsstärker und dadurch etwas besser.


----------



## robbe (18. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn wir hier schon längst nicht mehr beim eigentlichen Thema sind, will ich die Sache mal noch kurz abschliesen.

Ich habe jetzt die Grenztemperatur, ab der die Radiatorlüfter hochdrehen, soweit wie möglich nach hinten geschoben. Die laufen jetzt bis 70°c auf minimal einstellbarer Drehzahl. Desweiteren hab ich mir einen irgendwo vorne verlinkten Zen2 Energiesparplan installiert. In dieser Kombination drehen die Lüfter jetzt deutlich seltener hoch und das Grundrauschen der auf minimum laufenden Radilüfter sowie der Pumpe kann ich verschmerzen. Da ich zudem auch optisch nicht mehr auf einen riesen Towerkühler zurück will, bleibt die AIO jetzt also drin.
Aussehen tut das ganze jetzt so, mich stören aktuell nur noch die bunten Netzteilkabel, aber das werd ich alterbedingt eh innerhalb des nächsten Jahres ersetzen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juli 2020)

Habe vor einem halten Jahr ein Kabelsatz von Casemode gekauft und damit die Original Kabeln meines Netzteils alle ausgetauscht. Casemode hat für den 24-Pin Stecker da dieses fest aus dem Netzteil raus kommt eine Verlängerung ins Set getan, so habe ich alle Kabeln optisch schöner hinbekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die Rückseite ist jetzt in meinem Fall egal, da sie ehe verschlossen ist, aber auf dem zweitem Bild kann man die Verlängerung als Adapter sehen.)

Da es nicht für alle Netzteile die Kabeln zum austauschen gibt hat Casemode auch Verlängerungen um zumindest mit optisch schönen Kabeln ins Gehäuse zu kommen.


----------



## Firesign (22. Juli 2020)

Leider gibts gute und große CPU-Kühler nicht ganz kostenlos. Ich selbst habe auch einen 3900X mit einem Noctua NH-U12A, der ca. 2 Grad hinter der Temperatur eines Noctua NH-D15 zurückbleibt, dafür aber keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme beim RAM verursacht. 

Mein Noctua ist gerade so ausreichend, da der 3900X nicht monolitisch ist wie eine Intel CPU, bei der alles mittig sitzt. Demzufolge muss der Kühler an den Seiten mehr Wärme weg schaffen als in der Mitte. Damit geben einige Kühler schon auf, vor allem die mit Konkav gestaltetem Sockel. Am besten haben sich die Kühler geschlagen, die einen planen Sockel haben, wie eben die Noctua Kühler. 

Soweit ich weiss, besitzt auch der Dark Rock Pro 4 solch einen Sockel und ist gut verwendbar.

Zur Verdeutlichung: Mein NH-U12A kann den 3900X kaum herunterkühlen. Im Sommer unter Vollast geht  die Temperatur schon gut an die 88° C. Im Normalbetrieb oder bei Spielen bleibt die Temperatur jedoch bei vertretbaren 75°C.


----------



## flx23 (22. Juli 2020)

Firesign schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, besitzt auch der Dark Rock Pro 4 solch einen Sockel und ist gut verwendbar.
> .



DR4 PRO kann ich nur empfehlen, der arbeitet bei mir (selbst nur mit einem Lüfter) sehr leise und kühl


----------

